# Avengers 2: Age of Ultron (trailer contains 10% more Vision!)



## Kramodlog (Mar 4, 2015)

Strange. Doesn't resonate as much as the first trailer.

[video=youtube;6PB5NAyIIXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PB5NAyIIXY[/video]


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 5, 2015)

They've ruined the movie!!!


----------



## The_Silversword (Mar 5, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> They've ruined the movie!!!




It's not like theyve added in Wonderman!


----------



## HobbitFan (Mar 5, 2015)

I was more excited after watching this one than the 1st two.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice. It rustles the emotional jimmies quite well.


----------



## tomBitonti (Mar 5, 2015)

Umm, what is that image at the end?

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 5, 2015)

tomBitonti said:


> Umm, what is that image at the end?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> TomB




The red face? It is the face of The Vision. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vision_(Marvel_Comics)


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 6, 2015)

The_Silversword said:


> It's not like theyve added in Wonderman!




Maybe they should have. I mean, if you're going to ruin a movie, you may as well toss in a few explosions and a bunch of hot girls. Too bad they didn't give Michael Bay the chance to make the greatest Avengers movie ever.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 6, 2015)

How many childhood can one man ruin?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 6, 2015)

This looks awesome.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 6, 2015)

And now with Spider-Man being able to pop into any Marvel movie...


----------



## trappedslider (Mar 6, 2015)

the AMC theater chain is going to be doing a two day marathon of all the Marvel movies :

6:00pm IRON MAN

8:25pm THE INCREDIBLE HULK

10:35pm IRON MAN 2

1:00am THOR

3:10am CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE FIRST AVENGER

5:30am THE AVENGERS

8:48am IRON MAN 3

11:15am THOR: THE DARK WORLD

1:45pm CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE WINTER SOLDIER

4:20pm GUARDIANS OF THE GALAXY

7:00pm AVENGERS: AGE OF ULTRON (RealD® 3D)

http://www.comingsoon.net/movies/ne...o-be-shown-at-amc-and-regal-theaters#/slide/1


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 7, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Maybe they should have. I mean, if you're going to ruin a movie, you may as well toss in a few explosions and a bunch of hot girls. Too bad they didn't give Michael Bay the chance to make the greatest Avengers movie ever.



[sblock=Haters gonna hate]
[/sblock]


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 8, 2015)

My butt! It just esploded!


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 9, 2015)

goldomark said:


> My butt! It just esploded!




How much were you paid to have it used in a Michael Bay movie?


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 9, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> How much were you paid to have it used in a Michael Bay movie?




I got to see him. 20 meters away. I think he yield at me.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Mar 9, 2015)

goldomark said:


> I got to see him. 20 meters away. I think he yield at me.



Unless you're a hot girl or an explosion, he won't talk to you.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 9, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Unless you're a hot girl or an explosion, he won't talk to you.




My butt esploded for him. /wipes tear


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 9, 2015)

goldomark said:


> I got to see him. 20 meters away. I think he yield at me.




Yield? trust Master Bay to cash in a hot girl and an esploded butt, that man makes gold outta straw

oh and the first trailer was funner, this one ummm - and whats with Ultron being the end of hope thing.


----------



## Kramodlog (Mar 9, 2015)

Ultron is now a cartoon vilain. Wait this doesn't make any sen... /head esplode


----------



## SkidAce (Mar 10, 2015)

comics are cartoons...oh noes../esplode


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2015)

The_Silversword said:


> It's not like theyve added in Wonderman!




Could be worse..... D.Man...... the homeless superhero


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2015)

tomBitonti said:


> Umm, what is that image at the end?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> TomB




The Vision-   in comics THE best Avenger and in my mind the most Iconic along with Hawkeye


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2015)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Maybe they should have. I mean, if you're going to ruin a movie, you may as well toss in a few explosions and a bunch of hot girls. Too bad they didn't give Michael Bay the chance to make the greatest Avengers movie ever.




There would Tigra and She-Hulk as member "busting" out everywhere.   Wrecking Crew and others.    Maybe after the movies lose some of their fizzle he'll get his chance


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2015)

trappedslider said:


> the AMC theater chain is going to be doing a two day marathon of all the Marvel movies :
> 
> 6:00pm IRON MAN
> 
> ...





Long day but a good one.


----------



## megamania (Mar 16, 2015)

I am now at the point of trying NOT to watch / read anything about the Avengers II.   Guardians was excellent but I saw 1/3 of the movie thru trailers and commentary.   Kinda lessened the movie for me.    Tryin' to avoid that with Avengers


----------



## Derren (Mar 17, 2015)

Am I the only one who at first thought the guy on the throne was Doom and not Ultron with a carpet on his head?


----------



## GameNightLife (Mar 27, 2015)

Derren said:


> Am I the only one who at first thought the guy on the throne was Doom and not Ultron with a carpet on his head?




Possibly.

Am I the only one who thought about the infamous fake browser, Google Ultron when they first heard about the movie?


----------

